# Critique My Horse's Jump



## sweetaspiexlove (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello y'all! 
This is my horse Pumpkin a few years ago. This was before I owned him, so he's a bit on the thin/uhealthy side. Pleas only critique the horse, and not the rider, as that is not myself. Thanks!


----------



## eqstrngirl16 (Mar 15, 2011)

your horse definitely has nice movement and pace. The jump isn't to bad. from what you could see cause most of what i saw was the jump from behind but front legs were perfectly square and for the most part the hind was squared when going long over


----------



## sweetaspiexlove (Mar 10, 2011)

eqstrngirl16 said:


> your horse definitely has nice movement and pace. The jump isn't to bad. from what you could see cause most of what i saw was the jump from behind but front legs were perfectly square and for the most part the hind was squared when going long over


 Thank you! These are "little" jumps to him, so absolutely no effort is executed lol


----------



## eqstrngirl16 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lol,yeah it doesnt seem like it'd take much effort but still off the flat! Btw hey im lizz.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

He seems like he is going a bit too fast for a Hunter class with jumps that small.
Cute horse

VB


----------



## sweetaspiexlove (Mar 10, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> He seems like he is going a bit too fast for a Hunter class with jumps that small.
> Cute horse
> 
> VB


 Actually it's because he has such a large stride, that in order to not chip in or out, he needs to be pushed. He is actually incredibly lazy, but he loves to jump. That's also just how were trained, we call them "horse show strides" which are longer and faster than training strides. It works for us lol. Thats how everyone I show against ride jumps :wink:


----------



## sweetaspiexlove (Mar 10, 2011)

eqstrngirl16 said:


> Lol,yeah it doesnt seem like it'd take much effort but still off the flat! Btw hey im lizz.


 Well hello, I'm Marissa. I'll friend you lol :lol:


----------



## sweetaspiexlove (Mar 10, 2011)

For those of you saying he is too fast, this is him the same day on the flat. Again, it's not me riding so no critique on the rider. Also keep in mind that this is his "hyper" time. He's as lazy as the day is long, and on top of it, this was when he was still "sick-ish".


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

sweetaspiexlove said:


> Actually it's because he has such a large stride, that in order to not chip in or out, he needs to be pushed.


This statement makes no sense to me... How in the world does a big stride need a push to get a distance? There were some rushed lines and corners but overall I didn't think it was too fast. I've heard George Morris lecture on the need for hunters to be "bright" and forward, not half dead like you see so many warmbloods these days. If you look up a couple videos from pony finals, you can see the courses really are more forward. 

It's hard to critique his jump since he's just stepping over them. Fairly square with his knees but he's really not trying at all. My main concern with be teaching this previous rider how to execute a lead change, he's definitely not going to get them the way she's asking.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Do you have any videos in the year you've owned him? I don't feel right that his old owner is being put on the line and not yourself.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

DunOverIt said:


> Do you have any videos in the year you've owned him? I don't feel right that his old owner is being put on the line and not yourself.



You're right. I shouldn't have made the comment about the lead changes with the previous owner. As far as I know he'd doing them just fine now... 

Any newer videos?


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Your posts so far are awesome upnover! I just think everyone would feel better if they saw the horse now and the current rider. 

And, the girl in the videos may not want to be on here. I'd be annoyed.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks dunover it! yeah, i probably wouldn't be very happy if someone was critiquing my horse/ride without me knowing it!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I think his pace is not to forward and it stays fairly consistent except where the rider pushes forward. If anything, I'd dub this horse Mr consitancy... almost all the fences in several different courses were jumped in the same manner and from the same distance (minus one or two rider seeing a different spot errors). The only thing that stood out to me other than the lead changes is he looks a bit on the forehand. It doesn't matter much here, but if this is his style, you as his current rider want to make sure you keep your hands off his neck and support him a bit by sitting up. 

I like him... he's probably a great easy ride.


----------



## sweetaspiexlove (Mar 10, 2011)

upnover said:


> This statement makes no sense to me... How in the world does a big stride need a push to get a distance? There were some rushed lines and corners but overall I didn't think it was too fast. I've heard George Morris lecture on the need for hunters to be "bright" and forward, not half dead like you see so many warmbloods these days. If you look up a couple videos from pony finals, you can see the courses really are more forward.
> 
> It's hard to critique his jump since he's just stepping over them. Fairly square with his knees but he's really not trying at all. My main concern with be teaching this previous rider how to execute a lead change, he's definitely not going to get them the way she's asking.


 Yeah, I know that doesnt make sense, but I didnt want to sound like an idiot, but thats what happened. I didnt think it was to fast, but i didnt want to argue.....


----------



## sweetaspiexlove (Mar 10, 2011)

upnover said:


> thanks dunover it! yeah, i probably wouldn't be very happy if someone was critiquing my horse/ride without me knowing it!


 In my opinion, this is my horse and if i would like to use this video, i can. I never asked you to critique her, so this is not a problem.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_The horse has a cute little jump to him, but I feel this isnt much of a challenge to him. Pumpkin only picks his knees up enough to get him over the jump. He is moving fairly forward which is nice to see...as long as the striding is correct between the fences, and no strides are being left out, then the pace is fine. Anything else I saw was more of a rider error--but no critique on her as that is what you asked for._



_Guys, there are lots of videos on this forum of people just asking for a critique of just the horse, because it isnt them riding. Someone wants to know if the horse is going to be a good purchase....someone wants to know how the horse moves when their trainer is riding the horse. I feel that as long as they say "This isnt me on the horse, please dont critique the rider", it is a fair video to look at. Not everyone can get videos of themselves riding....._

_If a rule went out saying that you couldnt post a video of someone else riding, then how could a lot of people get a critique on a possible purchase? It wouldnt be them riding...._


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Guys, there are lots of videos on this forum of people just asking for a critique of just the horse, because it isnt them riding. Someone wants to know if the horse is going to be a good purchase....someone wants to know how the horse moves when their trainer is riding the horse. I feel that as long as they say "This isnt me on the horse, please dont critique the rider", it is a fair video to look at. Not everyone can get videos of themselves riding....._
> 
> _If a rule went out saying that you couldnt post a video of someone else riding, then how could a lot of people get a critique on a possible purchase? It wouldnt be them riding...._


 Exactly. Many people ask for critiques of the horse, not the rider, as it's not them.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Dang this horse is awesome other than his leads! You can tell he just cruises around like it nobody's business! I bet he'd be super pretty over the higher fences! He has an awesome movement, consistent, and a not bad jump! I'm sure he'd be super round over higher fences. He looks a little Sideways going down lines, but that's an easy fix. Leads look like the are an issue, but again, he looks like he's willing and doesn't care so that will probably come easy too.

Love him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

I would think if you owned him this long.. you'd have some video or pics of YOU jumping...

I don't give a hoot about rules. You're taking the sale pic you bought the horse off... and asking for a critique. If you don't jump the horse how.. WHY do you care?


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't understand why everyone is attacking the OP? maybe she wants to learn how to jump or is thinking about starting to jump? It's her business, and her horse. She asked for a critique or opinion on how the horse is, and you should give it to her. If you don't have anything to critique or say about him, then don't say anything at all. I really don't understand why everyone is going out of their way to question the OP and argue with her about it. Yes, it is not a recent video and it it not her. Who cares!? Obviously the rider does not care considering she, or someone she knows, put the video on the internet in the first place. And nor did the OP ask for a critique on the rider or the entire picture for that matter. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sweetaspiexlove (Mar 10, 2011)

DunOverIt said:


> I would think if you owned him this long.. you'd have some video or pics of YOU jumping...
> 
> I don't give a hoot about rules. You're taking the sale pic you bought the horse off... and asking for a critique. If you don't jump the horse how.. WHY do you care?


 Now, I hate to be rude, I really do, but I feel the need to put you in your place. I have been hospitalized since before November because of medical problems, and now I am moving a couple of states away to attend a theraputic boarding school. Feel bad now, don't you? Also, who is going to video me? Nobody wants to. Is that my fault? This ISN'T his sale video. This is my FRIEND tooling around at a show with him. I don't jump him more than 2' as it is, so how would that help any of you see him work?? You are a very rude and judgemental person and I do not appreciate that. Also, I don't need to explain anything to you so consider yourself lucky that I supplied you with an explanation :evil:


----------



## sweetaspiexlove (Mar 10, 2011)

justjump said:


> I don't understand why everyone is attacking the OP? maybe she wants to learn how to jump or is thinking about starting to jump? It's her business, and her horse. She asked for a critique or opinion on how the horse is, and you should give it to her. If you don't have anything to critique or say about him, then don't say anything at all. I really don't understand why everyone is going out of their way to question the OP and argue with her about it. Yes, it is not a recent video and it it not her. Who cares!? Obviously the rider does not care considering she, or someone she knows, put the video on the internet in the first place. And nor did the OP ask for a critique on the rider or the entire picture for that matter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 THANK YOU. The girl is my friend for God's freaking sake! Burn me at the stake for not mentioning that :? I bought this horse FROM MY BARN. Yeesh. Not their buisness anyway.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

sweetaspiexlove said:


> Actually it's because he has such a large stride, that in order to not chip in or out, he needs to be pushed. He is actually incredibly lazy, but he loves to jump. That's also just how were trained, we call them "horse show strides" which are longer and faster than training strides. It works for us lol. Thats how everyone I show against ride jumps :wink:


Hmmm...I'm not sure this makes sense.

If he has such a large stride, and the strides in any line are pretty prescribed, I would have thought he would need to be shortened to make the strides, not rushed along. What am I missing, here?


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i would love to see this horse jump something that makes him think a little. Bigger fences with a little bit more complex questions. He looks like a neat hunter!


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

sweetaspiexlove said:


> Now, I hate to be rude, I really do, but I feel the need to put you in your place. I have been hospitalized since before November because of medical problems, and now I am moving a couple of states away to attend a theraputic boarding school. Feel bad now, don't you? Also, who is going to video me? Nobody wants to. Is that my fault? This ISN'T his sale video. This is my FRIEND tooling around at a show with him. I don't jump him more than 2' as it is, so how would that help any of you see him work?? You are a very rude and judgemental person and I do not appreciate that. Also, I don't need to explain anything to you so consider yourself lucky that I supplied you with an explanation :evil:


LOL Ok. 

Here ya go. The horse is rushy. Leaves a lot to be desired. And probably needs a more efficient ride over a more demanding course. OR someone needs to go back in his training and figure out why he has lost control over himself in the first place. Horses who rush through work do so for a reason. 

kids....


----------



## sweetaspiexlove (Mar 10, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Hmmm...I'm not sure this makes sense.
> 
> If he has such a large stride, and the strides in any line are pretty prescribed, I would have thought he would need to be shortened to make the strides, not rushed along. What am I missing, here?


 Because to get it in the faster hunter strides, he needs to take one stride out, therefore he needs to be pushed to take the stride out. He normally moves very slow and carefully, but at shows, he needs to speed up a little bit so that he gets the correct amount of strides.


----------



## sweetaspiexlove (Mar 10, 2011)

DunOverIt said:


> LOL Ok.
> 
> Here ya go. The horse is rushy. Leaves a lot to be desired. And probably needs a more efficient ride over a more demanding course. OR someone needs to go back in his training and figure out why he has lost control over himself in the first place. Horses who rush through work do so for a reason.
> 
> kids....


 He was being pushed to go fast, so he isn't rushy if that's what the rider asked. right? and how did he lose control? and yes I agree that he needs a better rider than myself. I limit him and I feel bad about it.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

sweetaspiexlove said:


> He was being pushed to go fast, so he isn't rushy if that's what the rider asked. right? and how did he lose control? and yes I agree that he needs a better rider than myself. I limit him and I feel bad about it.


Sweet heart I LOL'd because my first statement on wanting to see the horse in a recent video was NOT rude. It helps. And, as you can see, I can't give much critique because his way of going could be the rider in the video. And I don't feel right saying anything about her. 

I think you need to slow your roll and read what people post. I think the horse is cute with lots of scope. And is probably 10x better now. 

My preference would be to see him either with whoever you have riding him.. or YOU on him.. because it isn't fair to expect people to critique his jump.. when a lot of his "bad" (which isn't that much) seems to come from the rider. 

Does that come across nicer?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> He seems like he is going a bit too fast for a Hunter class with jumps that small.
> Cute horse
> 
> VB



I watched the video and thought that the horse has a nice canter rhythm. The size of the jumps and the length of his canter strides doesn't matter. What counts is a good canter with plenty of rhythm and that the rider helps the horse to maintain an even cadence throughout the course. 

Nice horse with a nice jump. I would like to see how he goes over bigger jumps. Some horses just don't take small jumps seriously. I know what I'm talking about as mine seems to think that 3'9" is a warm-up fence and that anything lower is just a joke. :|


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Allison Finch said:


> Hmmm...I'm not sure this makes sense.
> 
> If he has such a large stride, and the strides in any line are pretty prescribed, I would have thought he would need to be shortened to make the strides, not rushed along. What am I missing, here?


that's what I asked too. OP, are you sure it's not because he has a SHORT stride? Pushing a horse forward will help a horse get down the lines in the correct number of strides if he's a little short (which IMO by watching the video looks like is more the case). 



sweetaspiexlove said:


> Because to get it in the faster hunter strides, he needs to take one stride out, therefore he needs to be pushed to take the stride out. He normally moves very slow and carefully, but at shows, he needs to speed up a little bit so that he gets the correct amount of strides.


The lines for a class this small will be set on a 12 foot stride (possibly smaller at a schooling show) with a certain number of steps that are considered correct. Leaving a stride out at a show is a bad bad thing that is heavily penalized. Why would you push a horse forward to leave out a step if he could easily do the correct step? While going forward is desirable in the show ring, it is always better to go slow and get the step rather then go forward and leave a step out. It would make sense to me if his stride is closer to 11 ft and needs the push at shows to still get the step instead of the add.


----------



## sweetaspiexlove (Mar 10, 2011)

DunOverIt said:


> Sweet heart I LOL'd because my first statement on wanting to see the horse in a recent video was NOT rude. It helps. And, as you can see, I can't give much critique because his way of going could be the rider in the video. And I don't feel right saying anything about her.
> 
> I think you need to slow your roll and read what people post. I think the horse is cute with lots of scope. And is probably 10x better now.
> 
> ...


 Yes.... thank you.


----------



## sweetaspiexlove (Mar 10, 2011)

upnover said:


> that's what I asked too. OP, are you sure it's not because he has a SHORT stride? Pushing a horse forward will help a horse get down the lines in the correct number of strides if he's a little short (which IMO by watching the video looks like is more the case).
> 
> 
> 
> The lines for a class this small will be set on a 12 foot stride (possibly smaller at a schooling show) with a certain number of steps that are considered correct. Leaving a stride out at a show is a bad bad thing that is heavily penalized. Why would you push a horse forward to leave out a step if he could easily do the correct step? While going forward is desirable in the show ring, it is always better to go slow and get the step rather then go forward and leave a step out. It would make sense to me if his stride is closer to 11 ft and needs the push at shows to still get the step instead of the add.


 Because he would go for one stride less than the designated number of strides. He is a very cautious horse. Its hard to explain what I'm trying to say. Its just making me sound retarded. :-|


----------



## IHeartTommy (Dec 10, 2010)

In your first video i would suggest that your put a more of a bend in your elbows and try not to stick your elbows out. Your horse is a very nice mover.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Still isn't making sense to me....but, Oh well.....


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

He doesnt seem hyper at all, lol wait until you ride a really fresh/high spirited horse then you will think hes mellow.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

IHeartTommy said:


> In your first video i would suggest that your put a more of a bend in your elbows and try not to stick your elbows out. Your horse is a very nice mover.


Please read the post again. This is not a rider critique.

OP, your horse is a very lovely mover! I think he would fare very well with a bigger challenge!


----------

